# I dropped my baby



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

I need to put this out into the world so that I can start to get past it. I'm having a hard time letting go of the memory of what happened last night.

Last night, my husband received an honor for community work. It was a lovely evening, very special for us as a family. The event was held in an Inn with hard wood floors. At the end of the evening, as we were leaving, I slipped on a wet spot on the floor and fell to my knees. My 6 month old was sound asleep in my arms. As I slipped, she catapulted forward and I lost grasp of her. She fell to the floor in front of me. Thank goodness, she seems fine - she tumbled and rolled out of my arms, rather than falling straight to the ground. She cried for a minute, then was her regular smiley, happy self. No bumps or bruises even.

I keep beating myself up about having actually DROPPED MY BABY. I had no idea that I could ever, ever actually drop my baby. I dreamed about it last night and can't seem to let the horrible memory of my little girl toppling out of my arms go.

I'm reminded that in an instant everything can change. Our lives can take a turn down roads that we can't even imagine -- what if she had been hurt? On one hand I feel blessed, thankful, incredibly grateful that angels must be watching over us. On the other, I feel horribly guilty I let something like this happen.

Thought maybe writing it down would help me move past it this day -- also could use some hugs.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh, honey.

Sounds like you're more traumatized than your little one.

Try not to be hard on yourself. Accidents happen, and it wasn't as if you were being careless. And she is ok...and that's what matters.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

she is ok and it was an accident.

when my dd was few months old i tripped over a laundry basket, we fell and her head hit the wall in front of us. I thought i had killed her and screamed and cried and rushed her to the hospital.

Anyways it was a horrible feeling, i know how you feel.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

((hugs)) I honestly believe that most parents drop their child or accidently go thru a doorway or soemthing and little child gets whacked a bit on the head. Not intentionally, gosh no, but it happens.

our worst story of our children falling is one time we were at applebees and were waiting in the foyer area - where there are benches and then hard large tile. . .well, i took my son's jacket off he was not quite 7 months old and he was sitting beside me (i moved him off my lap and had him right next to me with one arm holding him while I leaned forward and put the jacket in the bag on the floor. yup. he leaned forward and their heads are so big he just catapaulted onto the floor. he had imprints of the tile on his head he fell so hard. he was fine (I was a complete nervous wreck, though).

I really think most moms have some kind of story to share about one or more of their children. ((hugs))

I have this silly theory that all children are born absolute genius's and then every time they fall or get hurt on the head, they lose a couple brain cells, which is why most people are average/slightly above average and not many are genius's at adulthood. . ..

Don't beat yourself up too hard over this. It happens!!

((hugs))

BettyAnn


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for your hugs! It's nice to be a part of a caring communtiy.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

A couple of months ago (so, she was 14 mos or so), I had my DD in a forward facing carry when I tripped and fell HARD on concrete. I tried to "roll" on the way down, but she had a knot the size of an egg on her forehead.

Otherwise, she was fine. The doc just said to watch her for a few hours for concussion and whatnot.

And, yep, at three months, DH held her up to check if her diaper was dirty while walking, and smacked her forehead into a doorway.

My best friend's husband fell asleep while holding her son (about 6 weeks old) on a rocking chair, and the babe rolled off onto the floor.

I bet every parent has one of these dirty little secrets...


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

I've wacked mine's head on doorways more than once... usually in a carrier either on the back or in the front.

It sounds like your instincts kicked in and allowed her to roll rather than flat out drop... I've fallen with mine before and been amazed at how it's reflexive for me to do something to protect her on the way down


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I dropped my daughter when she was 4 months old. We were packing to move and on the way to bed I tripped over a box in the hallway and dropped her. She landed on her head and neck, then rolled.

We frantically rushed to the ER, where the nice doctors and nurses checked her over, patted us on the shoulders, and were kind enough to laugh quietly in the hallway instead of in our faces at how much we were overreacting. Every single one of them had a story about dropping one (or more) of their babies.

I felt so guilty, no matter what they said. I always thought my instinct would be to hold her close, that I would never, ever drop her. Then one doctor pointed out that if I hadn't dropped her, she really would have needed a trip to the ER, because the full weight of my body would have landed on her. He said my instinct was to drop her for her own protection, and that it was a good one. Getting dropped certainly isn't desirable, but of the two scenarios, it's got the best outcome for the baby.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

I slipped on a wet spot on the floor and fell to my knees
That Inn is responsible for this accident NOT you. They are responsible for safety of the patrons that are there. This is NOT your fault at all.

I suggest talking to management about seeing if they can re-evaluate their safety protocols for the Inn so this doesn't happen to anyone else with babe or not.

(((hugs))) mama, I hope both of you are ok and heal quickly.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

My son rolled right off of the bed with me sitting right there with him. He was only a couple of months old. Thankfully, I had a pile of laundry right next to the bed.

Please stop beating yourself up. Accidents happen. It is not your fault.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)




----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

DH put e's head in the ceiling fan on high when he was 8 monthes old ( I TOLD him not to put him on his shoulders in the house but what do I know!) Scared me to death. The first hit was mm from his temple. There is not a child out there that has not gone through at least one thing like this and there parents are lying if they say otherwise.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry that happened







but it was not your fault, just an accident. I'm glad your little one is alright.

I can relate though... Just yesterday my 12 month old was on our bed with me (he sleeps with us, he can get off the bed feet first, so I've become a bit lax lately with him up there.) Anyway, he reached toward the dresser for something he wanted, and lost his balance and toppled right off, head first. With me sitting right next to him! Thankfully he was ok, but I felt like the worst mother ever









It's a good thing they are so durable!


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

When he was 7 months old, DS's stroller rolled down the front step - with him in it - and flipped over on the sidewalk. A car driving by stopped to see if he was ok, it looked so bad







!!

Of course, he was totally fine. We would've gone to the ER but we had moved 3 days prior and didn't even know where it was!! Man, we felt like the worst parents ever.

Also, I too would *at least* complain to the manager of the Inn and try to get an apology and maybe some gift certificates.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

It happens to just about everyone, although not everyone will admitt it. My dd fell out of her bucket at 6 weeks old, right on her face. It was about a 12 inch drop onto my hardwood floor. She was fine. She also fell out of the family bed more times than I can count.







: Don't be so hard on yourself. Babies aren't as breakable as they look. Like I said, it happens to most of us at one time or another.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

*hugs to you mama*

About a month ago, I tripped while carrying way too much laundry to my car while holding DS. We both went down, and DS landed on his head on pavement. I rushed him to the ER and he was fine, but I felt terrible.

I also whacked his head into a door knob while he was in the sling when he was only a few weeks old too. He was sound asleep in there, and WHACK... I was sure I had killed him. He was fine though.

They are so amazingly resilient, and we are all human. Just the fact that you feel bad about it shows how much you care and what a great mama you reaqlly are.


----------



## Sonya77 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 








DH put e's head in the ceiling fan on high when he was 8 monthes old ( I TOLD him not to put him on his shoulders in the house but what do I know!) Scared me to death. The first hit was mm from his temple. There is not a child out there that has not gone through at least one thing like this and there parents are lying if they say otherwise.


ohhh...I almost did this YESTERDAY! I was playing around with Aislinn and went to put her on my shoulder...and realized I was about 6 inches to the side of the ceiling fan! I berated myself good for that one.

When she was about 6 weeks old, we went to a friends house for a birthday party. She was still sleeping when we got there, so I just left her in the bucket and brought her in. Well, there was a dog running around, so I was flustered and set her on a bar stool. I must have brushed it when I turned around....bam. upside down on the ground. picked her up, she's just like, hey, what happened? no harm, no foul. good to know those straps work...


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Hugs to you mama! I know how it feels when something like that happens to your innocent little babe. When DS#2 was 6 wks old he got gonked on the head with a baseball (hard)! I was horrified and couldn't let go of that for a while. I so wished it had just happened to me instead. But he was fine and I slowly forgot how horrific it was at the time. I'm sure with time you'll heal. Don't beat yourself up about it. Accidents happen.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

When my 2nd was teeny tiny she was on the Boppy. My older daughter climbed up on the desk, and I tried to help her down. She overbalanced and almost fell. I had to grab her to keep her from falling and the baby rolled off the boppy (I was sitting) onto the floor. I cried for about an hour and I still feel guilty and terrible when I think about it and she's 14 months old now!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

When my first was just shy of a month old I layed her on the sofa RIGHT NEXT TO ME and turned my head (thought i had my hand on her belly) to ans the phone ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MY HIP and she fell to the floor off the sofa onto the carpet.....

My mom was on the other line and I had just pushed the talk button when she heard me scream and say "oh no oh no oh no oh no"....I composed myself and picked up the phone and she wasn't there....She was knocking on my door....did 80 the whole way to my house (a few miles away).....

DD was fine. The fall didn't even wake her up....I did when I picked her up cooing to her.....I called our ped and they told me to keep an eye on her but falls like that hurt us more than them....

Since then, she has bonked her head on everything...hard things....Our ped laughs and says that he had a kiddo like that...just makes em smarter....but we swear that her head is full of scrambled eggs....








to you mama....i remember how scary it was when it happened with my LO.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG if I had to confess every time one of my kids bonked their heads or rolled out of the family bed or off the couch...I'd be here all day. Just the other day I was sitting at the computer and DD was crawling on the floor near the desk. She sat back on her knees and I looked down at her and thought "I'd better move her cuz if she falls forward her head is going to hit the corner of the desk" and then suddenly she did exactly that and I felt so horrible and she ended up with a line of a bruise right down the middle of her forehead. I picked her up and cried more than she did.

I totally know that feeling "OMG I am such an awful mom, if only I'd done x, y, z that wouldn't have happened" but really unless you wrap them in bubble wrap you can't protect them from an accident all the time.

Babies will forgive us. I think they know we don't mean for them to get bumps and bonks. It's just a part of childhood.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## dany (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

the floor should not have been wet.







it wasn't your fault, at all.

if you can bear another story, DH slammed DD's head into an overhead moulding in my grandfather's house when she was 9 months old, and then I recently kicked her in the face so hard that she fell to the ground with a bloody nose. Both of us wanted to kill ourselves both times. I understand the feeling of replaying the incident over and over again in your mind, crying about it and thinking about all the terrible things that could've happened. Who knows, maybe these things happen to make us more cautious to prevent something worse in the future. I know that after the last accident, I bought a playpen (horror!) for occasional use in the kitchen to prevent the type of accident that happened last time. And DH doesn't carry DD on his shoulders anymore after she hit her head. Accidents will always still happen. I hope you feel better about it tomorrow. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Your stories have me laughing out loud and crying at the same time. Thanks for the boost everyone!


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

When my dd was little, although a bit older than yours, I was carrying her and walking down a marble staircase in stiff patent shoes with no tread. Yeah, recipe for disaster.

I slipped on the 2nd stair from the bottom, completely lost my footing, like a character in a cartoon, and from my perspective dd *flew* out of my arms. I screamed. She actually sort of tumbled out like you describe, I think, b/c although she landed on the ground sort of on her side and - slid - she was totally OK, just crying because she was startled.

I felt the same way you do - how could I let go of my child?? The sense of powerlessness, the "what ifs", haunted me for days. It was very scary.

I just wanted to share that with you because I know how you feel.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I really think this is exactly why babies are born with softer, more pliable bones than adults have. They are incredibly durable and bounce pretty well.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

OMG it almost happened again! This is weird ... I just got back from the grocery store. As I was walking along pushing my cart in the bakery section, I stepped on a piece of paper (the thin kind you use to get a cookie or muffin out of the case), my foot slipped out from under me and I almost FELL AGAIN! I screamed out -- OMG -- GIVE ME A BREAK! What is wrong with me?????

The babe was in her car seat, safe down inside the cart, thank goodness.

I think I need to just go to bed -- unfortunately, I need to get my house ready to have 15 people over for dinner tonight


----------



## prairiesprite (Nov 17, 2006)

My DS managed to flip himself backwards off of the changing table when he was only six weeks old!! I was standing right there, but had reached down to get a diaper. I would never have guessed he had the ability to be so mobile at that age . . . Poor thing landed in the most horrible position, wedged between the changing table and the bathtub, on ceramic tiles! (I still cringe when I think about it . . . (shudder)) I freaked out, of course, and took him to the ER, but after a few minutes of crying, he acted like it had never happened . . . No bruises, nothing. I think small babies are fairly resilient (not that I would ever try to test this theory again!!)

It happens . . . fagettaboudit.

(hug)


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

It was an accident. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

every mom has at least one story.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

On September 10,2001 I tripped and fell with my ds. He was 4 wks old







: I rushed him to the ER, his femur was broken. My weight was just too much for his little body. We were investigated for child abuse. I wasn't allowed to be alone with him for 4 days. Though I was able to still be his primary I just always had to be with someone else. We stayed at my parents house until I was cleared. That was absolute hell. The case workers were all very nice to me though. The reporting doctor called me at home and apologized for calling DHS. It's law in Iowa when an infant has a broken bone that there be an investigation.

My ds is now 6 and hasn't had any long term affects.


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christi* 
On September 10,2001 I tripped and fell with my ds. He was 4 wks old







: I rushed him to the ER, his femur was broken. My weight was just too much for his little body. We were investigated for child abuse. I wasn't allowed to be alone with him for 4 days. Though I was able to still be his primary I just always had to be with someone else. We stayed at my parents house until I was cleared. That was absolute hell. The case workers were all very nice to me though. The reporting doctor called me at home and apologized for calling DHS. It's law in Iowa when an infant has a broken bone that there be an investigation.

My ds is now 6 and hasn't had any long term affects.


What a nightmare. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Thanks for sharing it -- helps me put my experience into perspective.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay, this one is really comical, but it made me feel so bad. DD was standing holding onto the couch near me and she started to fall. I reached out to catch her and didn't realize how close she was to me until I caught her in the face with my hand. And scraped her cheek with my ring. OMG! I totally beat myself over this. I was trying to save her and instead practically punched her in the face. Bad mommy! Oh the guilt..


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

When dd was 4 mos old, I tripped and just managed to hold onto her. I ended up breaking a finger. It's scary to think how quickly and without warning these things can happen, but it was an accident and she's okay so please don't beat yourself up.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Well, I have one that made me feel like a mom failure. Just about a week ago, I was trying to put DS2 (6 months) on my back. For some reason, my brain stopped working I guess, I let go of Ds while trying to put the straps up on my shoulders. He slid off my back, straight to the floor. It was really upsetting to both of us. He cried for awhile (thank God we are BFing!), and finally settled down.

I've fallen with 3 of my DC. All have fallen off the bed more than once as infants. It is distressing, to be sure, but thankfully, they are all quite healthy. I do suggest, however, a trip to the chiropractor. I know that always helps put everything back where it should be (including my sense of well-being!).


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh dear!







I'm so sorry that happened to you and your little one. It's great that she was asleep actually. Their little bodies are so limber and relaxed and even more so when they are asleep.

As long as we are telling stories...
I was a nanny for about 13 years before I married and had my own littles...a darn good one, too.








One day I was walking down the back stairs with my "charge", then around 3-4 mos. old. The mother had left a newspaper article for me at the bottom of the carpeted stairs. The house was 100 years old and the back stairs were enclosed and curved slightly...they used to be servant stairs.








You know how when you are carrying a little baby, you can't really watch your feet when you walk. Well, I stepped right on the newspaper about 5 steps up from the bottom. The baby flew out of my arms and hit the wall at the bottom of the stairs. I can still see it in my mind.







The mother worked at home. I started screaming. It was awful. Really awful. The baby was fine, and I was her nanny until she started kindergarten.








To this day though, I get really freaky about having anything on the stairs.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Yesterday I gave my two year old a black eye. I was moving a bin that we had emptied while we were playing. She zigged, I zagged and WHAM, I hit her right in the face. She's got a nice bruise. When ds was a baby I stepped off the deck and into a hole, I flipped so I wouldn't land on him and landed on my back. Ds crawled away, just fine. Ds and I were screwing around this morning and I punched him in the face. I've got a million stories. Life is rough when you have a clumsy mom









Don't be so hard on yourself, it won't be the last time you accidentally hurt him. His revenge is coming soon anyway, wait until you step on a Matchbox car or a Lego







:


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

*


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't worry. I think it's all of our biggest fear that something happens to our LOs and we are responsible. Thank goodness for this site though so we really do know that it happens to all good mamas.


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queendom lady* 







Don't worry. I think it's all of our biggest fear that something happens to our LOs and we are responsible. Thank goodness for this site though so we really do know that it happens to all good mamas.


Thank goodness indeed -- I can't tell you how much better you all have made me feel today. Thank you!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

s

I dont remember dropping my baby (but it sounds like something I would do) but when my little girl was in her first year, I was forever knocking her head on the door frame...it seemed like for a couple of months that poor child was getting her head hit at least once a day. I felt awful. I was chasing my then toddler son around and just wasnt being careful.

At least yours was an accident! Mine *should* have been preventable. I shudder to think whats going to happen with #3!







:


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Big hugs to you. It wasn't your fault but I do know that awful feeling that something you did hurt or scared your child. Due to circumstances that were my fault, my DD fell off a bed at 11 months. I felt so bad but she is fine.

Forgive yourself Mama -- that you care so much and are hurting over this shows what a wonderful Mama you are!


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Hugs, mama! I know how you feel. I think it's happened to the majority of it. It's a horrible thing to go through, but just know that it wasn't your fault... you tripped... your babe is fine, and you won't be having these nightmares for long. It's traumatic, I know!







When DD was three months old a really heavy lamp got pulled down and almost landed on her head... it could have killed her. For a while I was super paranoid.... I kept having visions of something going horribly wrong, like someone accidentally stepping on her or something, but I got over it.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh gosh, I forgot all about the time I let dd fall off the bed! I had always left her there while I brushed my teeth and stuff but forgot to stop doing it once she could crawl. You know in the old Tom&Jerry cartoons when they walk off the beams and then fall? It looked just like that:d


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. How frightening.


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

When DD was just a week old I took her to a work party and feel down three stairs with her in my arms! I actually managed to roll and hold on to her but I was really banged up, and we were both crying. I felt so bad for a while about what could have happened! Then at 3 months I had her in an Ergo on my belly and tripped and fell forward. I watched her head wiplash toward the cement. She was fine but really upset for a while. She has also fallen headfirst out of a bouncy seat, fallen down the 4 stairs, out of bed, etc., etc.

yk, this may be TMI, but I find that right before a visit from AF (I never got a break from it







) I am always really clutzy.








s These things are scary when they happen but our babies are built to take some rough and tumble. They have to be since we carry them so high up off the ground (walking upright and all







)


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I know how scary that can be







: but thankfully baby's are built for accidents- cartiledge makes up so much of their little bodies that when they fall, roll out of the bed, hit their heads on the coffee table, it usually doesn't cause any damage other than a little "cosmetic" bump or bruise. It happens all the time to the best of us...and will one day be a funny story we can tell them when they are teenagers, or to comfort them when they become parents themselves.
I can now laugh at the time I was throwing a cream cheese container at my husband when we were goofing off, and it bounced off him and hit my then 4 month old DD in the forehead. She had a bruise for a day, but the second it happened she screamed and I thought I had caused brain damage. I had never cried so hard in my life, and checked on her like 10 times throughout the night......


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

my dh doesnt trust me to take care of the kids when someone is bleeding. dd, 2, fell on the tile floor and cut her lip on her tooth really bad and there was blood everywhere and I was hunched over on the floor ugly crying for like 45 minutes. (Of course, I am pregnant!)

It is so hard when our little ones get hurt. (And when they dont even get hurt but we think they do!)


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'm in the guilty mom club too.









I both whacked dd's head on several door frames as a baby, and more than a few times she rolled out of the family bed.

I swear both times it traumatized me way worse, and combined I must have lost about twenty years off of my life.


----------



## jmmsunshine (Mar 9, 2007)

HUGS to you - don't feel bad - babies bounce!! )


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep, done the whole whacking into doorframes thing and my son rolled off the couch once too. Makes you feel awful, but please stop beating yourself up


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Shall I regal you with James' MANY MANY ER visits??









11 mo- chopped half his thumb nail off with the food processor blade (thank you DH)

19 mo- Face first into a hard wooden platform, 6 stitches in his inner lip

2.5 yr- Cut foot on barn door, 7 stitches.







:







:

DH rammed poor James into a door frame when he was 3 weeks old. James fell off the family bed more times than I care to count.







: I fell while holding him TWICE. Once he hit his head on the fridge AND I landed on his poor leg. The 2nd time he got slammed into the porch rail.







:

I'm amazed he's lived as long as he has...if he makes it to adulthood it'll be a miracle.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Know what? I think co-sleeping has a rule that the baby has to fall off the bed at least once. My ds used to fall off all the time. Thankfully we didnt have it high off the ground, but he hit his head on the table a few times.

Dd didnt cosleep much so she only fell once.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Baby Girl was asleep on my back last night in our wrap and I bumped her head into the fridge as I was walking through the kitchen







. Sometimes accidents happen. I'm glad your little sweetie is okay after her little tumble.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah,







sweetie. Let's see

DS fell out of bed the other morning. That was my fault, I thought he would cry before he crawled around...I was wrong.
Put my DH in the club of Dads who have stuck a head in the ceiling fan. He was getting DS out of the wrap and stuck his head in a moving fan







:
I think my grandmother has a pretty scary story. She was carrying her first (my uncle) out to the car in all his snow gear. He was up on her shoulder and when she reached to unlock the car he slid over her shoulder







: Those snow suits are slippery. He just bounced.

We can only do our best...accidents will happen.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pacificbliss* 
I think my grandmother has a pretty scary story. She was carrying her first (my uncle) out to the car in all his snow gear. He was up on her shoulder and when she reached to unlock the car he slid over her shoulder







: .

And I'll bet he spent the ride on her lap!


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I won't bore you with all my stories but trust me - I have many! Especially of the accidentally hitting baby's head on the wall or door frame variety.

Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

When my oldest daughter was about 10 months old we were sitting in our window seat with the windows open. Just as I formed the thought, "I wonder if she could push out this screen?" she pushed against it and fell out faster than I could catch her! Luckily, the fall was only about a foot to the deck outside. But I felt awful because it was her first injury (a scratch on her forehead)! And since then, I always open our windows from the TOP!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

katheek77;9680007My best friend's husband fell asleep while holding her son (about 6 weeks old) on a rocking chair said:


> I did the exact same thing. My DD was about 6 weeks old and the only way either of us could get any sleep at all was if I nursed her to sleep in our rocker/recliner and then laid her on my chest tummy-to-tummy when she was sound asleep.
> 
> I still don't know how it happened, because I am normally very aware of her every movement when I am sleeping with her, but I woke up to her rolling over my arm and onto the floor. I felt so awful! It was on carpet and less than a 2 foot drop, but still....the thought that I could let my tiny helpless baby fall like that broke my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

We ec'd my son from one month old. He was so little that I was trying to get him in the positiion over the potty and dropped his little head right in the little plastic potty.







:


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

SierraJ, I'm glad you posted this because I have felt terrible guilt about letting my ds2 fall out of the bed three nights in a row when he was about four months old. Apparently good mamas do that too!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

It's been therapeutic reading through all of these posts! And SierraJ, at least you can write yours off as an accident! Not all of us are so lucky.

My bad-day-at-doc thread already details my own parenting snafu. No need to repeat my own confession of DD rolling off the exam table right in front of the nurse!! (I'd love to see what they put in the chart....







)


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day while walking down the stairs with DD in the sling. If I were to trip and fall, would I prefer her in-arms or in-sling?

I think in-sling is the no-brainer. Yes, I might land on her (as some of your have experienced) but, my hands will be free to at least possibly break my fall, and there's a good chance she will only be bumped, not crushed.

In-arms, I will have a battle of instincts, self-preservation (throw out arms to catch myself) vs mama-bear (hold baby at all costs). If I hold onto her, the possibility of being 'crushed' is the same as if she were slung, and there's a greater chance of seriously hurting myself as well.

And of course, if the throw-out-arms instinct prevails, she will just topple to the ground.

So, I sling her everywhere.

That being said, I still bash her head into doorways occasionally, and *nearly* do more often than I'd care to admit.

And one time in a public bathroom, I had her standing on the counter to pull her trainers back up and I pulled too hard and she lost her balance and fell straight forward and hit her head on the tap...

And a few days ago she fell down a couple stairs... she crawled out of the room and I thought to myself "oh, she's crawling out of the room... hmm... she might be heading for the stairs... it's amazing how good she's getting at going downstairs all by herself... but I should probably hurry up and get out there, she shouldn't do it alone..." and as I'm standing up I hear THUMP AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

And is this where I can finally confess the incident with the iron on the floor (just have a portable ironing board), which was turned off but had been on just a few minutes before, and DD crawling nearby and me thinking "good thing that iron is off, she could knock it over... wait, it's probably still fairly hot, I should pick it AHHH!!" as it fell...

That was my worst "I'm a horrible mommy" day since it was just MINUTES after the stair incident!!!

When DH found the little mark on her leg (fortunately it was very minor) he asked me to have a look at it... I said oh that... it's a friction burn from my bad-mommy day...

I had told him about the stairs and that there had been several bad-mommy incidents that day, he's totally understanding and I have NEVER hidden ANYTHING from him, but I just couldn't bring myself to confess the iron incident...


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

Everyone has accidents. I've had my fair share, maybe more.


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christi* 
On September 10,2001 I tripped and fell with my ds. He was 4 wks old







: I rushed him to the ER, his femur was broken. My weight was just too much for his little body. We were investigated for child abuse. I wasn't allowed to be alone with him for 4 days. Though I was able to still be his primary I just always had to be with someone else. We stayed at my parents house until I was cleared. That was absolute hell. The case workers were all very nice to me though. The reporting doctor called me at home and apologized for calling DHS. It's law in Iowa when an infant has a broken bone that there be an investigation.

My ds is now 6 and hasn't had any long term affects.

What a nightmare! I'm glad everything turned out all right.


----------

